# 14 ft rebuild start to finish



## Izzy11 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cool


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

my big helper 








I thought I was done


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

my second wind

























my home made live well








added some tunes








took out the stick steer add made a side console
















added some LEDS
















added the gps this last weekend








stay tuned painting the outside next and poling platform is getting powder coated now


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

forgot seat cushion


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

So cool to see people make a boat into something that works for them . Great job !


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> So cool to see people make a boat into something that works for them . Great job !


x2
-better get your big helper outta there while you can 

-a


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is the new poling platform that I added to the boat also some Tackle Webs to enclose the underside(great spot to put PFD and throw cushion.)




























before


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great... Good job.... [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

new pictures 7/10/12


----------



## jttracey (May 3, 2011)

where did you get that cushon/what kind of platform is that? 

that's pretty much the exact setup I've been looking to do with the back of my skiff.


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> where did you get that cushon/what kind of platform is that?
> 
> that's pretty much the exact setup I've been looking to do with the back of my skiff.


the cushion is made by igloo for top of cooler
that platform came off of a pathfinder skiff


----------

